# Driving from Spain to England



## Custardcreams (May 28, 2018)

Hello everyone, would love some help if anyone could. My partner and I are returning to England and would need to rent a van to bring all of our things. Could anyone recommend a company that we could rent a van from Valencia to England?
Also if anyone has driven from Valencia...what is the best route and how much are the toll booths? I know that there is an expensive one between Valencia and Barcelona, what about in France?

Many thanks to anyone who can help,

Nicki


----------



## Simon22 (May 22, 2015)

Custardcreams said:


> Hello everyone, would love some help if anyone could. My partner and I are returning to England and would need to rent a van to bring all of our things. Could anyone recommend a company that we could rent a van from Valencia to England?
> Also if anyone has driven from Valencia...what is the best route and how much are the toll booths? I know that there is an expensive one between Valencia and Barcelona, what about in France?
> 
> Many thanks to anyone who can help,
> ...


When I drove from Alicante to the UK I put Google maps to Calais and told it to avoid toll roads. Not once did I encounter a toll booth and the trip seemed no longer than when we just followed signs and encountered the toll booths.


----------



## Relyat (Sep 29, 2013)

Which Channel crossing will you be using?


----------



## Williams2 (Sep 15, 2013)

Custardcreams said:


> Hello everyone, would love some help if anyone could. My partner and I are returning to England and would need to rent a van to bring all of our things. Could anyone recommend a company that we could rent a van from Valencia to England?
> Also if anyone has driven from Valencia...what is the best route and how much are the toll booths? I know that there is an expensive one between Valencia and Barcelona, what about in France?
> 
> Many thanks to anyone who can help,
> ...


Personally I would avoid the long van journey through France altogether and let the Car Ferry from Santander
or Bilbao to the UK, take the strain.


----------



## Custardcreams (May 28, 2018)

Thanks everyone.

The ferry is much more expensive and we would need to book well in advance to be able to have a pet friendly room. The best option is to drive. 
Relyat: we would like to cross from Calais to Folkestone via the Eurotunnel if possible with a van


----------



## Simon22 (May 22, 2015)

Custardcreams said:


> Thanks everyone.
> 
> The ferry is much more expensive and we would need to book well in advance to be able to have a pet friendly room. The best option is to drive.
> Relyat: we would like to cross from Calais to Folkestone via the Eurotunnel if possible with a van


We did this with a campervan because we have a cat. The ferry is booked 18 months in advance so not an option.


----------



## Relyat (Sep 29, 2013)

Custardcreams said:


> Thanks everyone.
> 
> The ferry is much more expensive and we would need to book well in advance to be able to have a pet friendly room. The best option is to drive.
> Relyat: we would like to cross from Calais to Folkestone via the Eurotunnel if possible with a van


Sorry, can't help then. I only have knowledge of the West coast routes.


----------



## Horlics (Sep 27, 2011)

The tolls between Valencia and Barcelona are the cheap ones!

My preferred route is up the west of France. You go up to Valencia and then head inland to Teruel, and this road is clear and free, with tolls starting when you near the border with France on the south west coast, close to Bilbao. I find 8 to 9 hours with some breaks is the most I want to do, so having started near Valencia, I take an overnight stop half way between the border and Bordeaux.

That leaves about another 8 - 9 hours of driving to get to the north coast and any one of the ferry ports. Brittany operate an overnight economy service for a little over 100 Euros including a cabin, leaving you in decent condition to continue your journey in the UK the next morning.

The tolls through this route in France are about 120 Euros (I could check my bank statement for the accurate figure)


----------



## trotter58 (Feb 8, 2017)

Custardcreams said:


> Hello everyone, would love some help if anyone could. My partner and I are returning to England and would need to rent a van to bring all of our things. Could anyone recommend a company that we could rent a van from Valencia to England?
> Also if anyone has driven from Valencia...what is the best route and how much are the toll booths? I know that there is an expensive one between Valencia and Barcelona, what about in France?
> 
> Many thanks to anyone who can help,
> ...


Try this route planner....https://www.viamichelin.com/web/Routes

Use the options button to see the difference in charges for the tolls etc, it will also work out your fuel consumption for the trip. Some tolls are worthwhile as they can really save a lot of time & fuel. We've found the Michelin "recommended route" to be a good compromise.
Good luck.

p.s. I agree with Horlics that the best route is via the west coast of France. We live in the Northwest of UK and prefer to use the Northwest ferries, Cherbourg, Caen or Le havre to Portsmouth. (avoiding London & southeast)


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

Our journeys (both ways) have been between Jaén province and UK via the tunnel. Heading north, our first stop is at Bayonne just off A63 in France at Premiere Classe (takes pets and is much better than Formule 1 (you get your own shower - no queuing.) Next stop is Boulogne (premiere Classe) then through tunnel. The route we take is Bayonne, Bordeaux, Saintes, Poitiers, Le Mans, Rouen, Boulogne, Calais If you prefer E numbers, it is E5 to Tours then E502 to Le Mans, then E402.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

For one way van hire, contact https://www.way2gohire.com/home/


----------



## SandraP (Apr 23, 2014)

We phoned Brittany ferries yesterday, we can have a 4 berth and a 2 berth pet friendly cabin in September this year and passage for a 7.5 ton lorry and a 4x4 with a trailer.
French police can be very harsh on lorries and vans and can fine you for the smallest of faults. We have been advised by truckers to go through Spain.


----------



## Horlics (Sep 27, 2011)

xabiachica said:


> For one way van hire, contact https://www.way2gohire.com/home/


I tried 3 times, never anything available. The one time I used them to move something it was a silly price and they subbed it out.


----------



## Custardcreams (May 28, 2018)

Thanks everyone. I tried to call way2go and they seemed inexperienced and never called me back. Then emailed me a ridiculous price. I think I'll try another company.


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

Custardcreams said:


> Thanks everyone. I tried to call way2go and they seemed inexperienced and never called me back. Then emailed me a ridiculous price. I think I'll try another company.


We used Salford Van hire, but of course, internationally, it is not one-way and the van would have to be driven one way empty, unless you could arrange with somebody who wants to ship stuff in the opposite direction. Alternatively look for a Man-n-van who might do a removal for you.


----------



## VFR (Dec 23, 2009)

Try this online portal and check each quotes feedback with care, used them myself and found what I wanted at a very good price / service.
The one I selected was based in Wolverhampton (family outfit) but the name escapes me for now.

https://www.shiply.com/


----------



## Juan C (Sep 4, 2017)

I have used Shipley.com to find a transporter. I was satisfied and would do so again if necessary


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Look at the menu on the right hand side of this screen


----------



## ccm47 (Oct 15, 2013)

Re the French police, and indeed customs, we' ve made dozens of trips with our horse lorry, Citroen jumper van, cars and trailers. We have of course been stopped on occasion, more by accident than design. In each case they've waved us on our way as quickly as possible, often with an apology for delaying us.
It seems that if your vehicle is your own and you are transporting your own animals and goods,and have insurance then you don't fit their "Search" profile, so they move on.
Obey the rules of the road, including speed limits, and enjoy western France.


----------

